# Chewing buddies



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aww that's cute!


----------



## faerieborn (Oct 19, 2013)

deleted. ♥


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Bandit looks like he's having a little too much fun in that last picture :rofl:


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

They are so sweet together


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Astrid is giving him the "that guy is nuts" face

Has he accepted her love yet?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

So cute! And I love the wood in that stand - do you know what kind it is?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!
He doesn't mind Astrid hanging around, and seems kind of intrigued by her. But he still squawks in annoyance if she gets right up in his face. I think he enjoys the company but doesn't want to take things too quickly (haha).

The stand is sandblasted manzanita wood. I love the texture! It's smooth enough to be comfy for their feet but not slippery -- so they can get a good grip on it.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

great pics! they are a very cute couple  and love that perch!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> The stand is sandblasted manzanita wood. I love the texture! It's smooth enough to be comfy for their feet but not slippery -- so they can get a good grip on it.


Beautiful wood with the sandblasting - I wonder if my hubby can do that  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh. They're getting closer.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

scootergirl762 said:


> Beautiful wood with the sandblasting - I wonder if my hubby can do that  Thanks for sharing!


I would be interested to know if he could! I honestly have no idea what the process entails.

These store-bought play trees are so unbelievably expensive, but I do have to remind myself that each one is essentially a unique, hand-made sculpture. And then of course there is the labor involved in treating the wood even though the materials are probably super cheap. It would be amazing to be able to make something like this oneself, though, instead of shelling out $200+.



CharVicki said:


> Oooh. They're getting closer.


I knowww hehehehe.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They were chewing on the same little piece of palm leaf stuff today...almost touching. So adorable! He's letting her in his personal space now. Unfortunately I went to take a picture but before I could get it, little brat Willow flew over and landed on top of Astrid. :wacko: (I don't think that bird is "right" in the head).


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL! Is Willow a bit clumsy???


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

No, she's a great flyer -- and also a very rude mega-brat! From day one of her joining the flock, she's had this habit of landing right on top of other birds if they're in a spot she decides she wants to be. And mind you, she only wants that spot BECAUSE another bird is in it. It's the worst when I'm giving another bird attention or scritches. Even if she didn't want attention when it was offered three seconds earlier, if another bird is getting it suddenly she MUST steal the spotlight.  She's nuts.


----------

